# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE

## ELD

I have adjusted this page to have the *polkit-kde-1* package after Muon since it requires it to actually do anything. Does it look okay to everyone?

----------

